# Who's Been Fishing?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

With the water being so damn high in GF I haven't been out for awhile now. It looks like the river is finally back in it's banks so I hope to get out soon. Has anyone else been out fishing and if so, how was it?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Ours was the same way.....it was way high but now it went down. I went out the night before last and the night before that too. First night we pulled up around 20-25 cats with the biggest being one I caught around 15-16 inches and around 2-3 pounds (not very big). Then the next night we tryed it again and I think I caught 4 more....around 5-6 inches and about 1 to 2 pounds, something like that. First time I've finally got out all year and it wasn't BAD! :lol:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It's been tough around here, with all the rain. The water has been like chocolate milk, and the fishing terribly slow. On the last trip, we did get into a few, and it felt catty! 
[siteimg]1930[/siteimg]
Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice looking cat!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, the water has finally dropped to decent levels although it's still a little high. I've been out fishing a few times this past week and things have picked up all week. I think that cool front we had turned them off, plus I think it might have been right after the spawn. Now they're biting and it's about time!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I went out last night and ended up catching 8 cats, and lost 4 in snags. The fish were biting pretty good and I came back with a limit of eaters. I did catch a 15 and a 16 that I threw back, which were the two biggest of the night. I probably would have caught more if but I was by myself. With a couple more rods in the water I'm sure more would have been boated. It's nice to finally be out catching fish again. With the high water fishing has sucked all summer.


----------

